# San Lavandino



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2013)

Premettendo che, un regalo un gesto e quant'altro è simbolo di amore, deve non solo uscire spontaneo e sempre, voi donne cosa apprezzate come regalo? Eliminate le rose rosse e fiori, quelle sono d'obbligo, per me soltanto perchè unisco la donna alla bellezza del fiore del contenuto storico ed antico che unisce appunto il fiore alla donna.

State pensando ma Clà non sa che regalare? la risposta è si, no. Clà non capisce che deve nascere tutto spontaneo e da se stessi? Clà risponde, e non rompete i maroni e rispondete su. :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

Non ti so aiutare... Per me i fiori sono il massimo
Magari unpercorso in una beauty farm


----------



## Annuccia (14 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Premettendo che, un regalo un gesto e quant'altro è simbolo di amore, deve non solo uscire spontaneo e sempre, voi donne cosa apprezzate come regalo? Eliminate le rose rosse e fiori, quelle sono d'obbligo, per me soltanto perchè unisco la donna alla bellezza del fiore del contenuto storico ed antico che unisce appunto il fiore alla donna.
> 
> State pensando ma Clà non sa che regalare? la risposta è si, no. Clà non capisce che deve nascere tutto spontaneo e da se stessi? Clà risponde, e non rompete i maroni e rispondete su. :rotfl:


odio la festa di S valentino.
profondamente.

perchè devi regalarmi dei fiori, dei cioccolatini o altro oggi?...
domani non li merito?...
o un giorno qualsiasi.

i fiorai sono aperti sempre..
solo che oggi guadagnano di più.

non parliamo dei ristoranti..
oggi spendi tanto e mangi male...( bisogna anche prenotare eh??....mentre un giorno normale..mangi quel che vuoi spendendo il giusto...)

mio marito ha organizzato qaulcosa...
non so cosa ma lui si fa sgamare sempre per cui...
naturalmente apprezzerò il gesto..
non farò la rompicoglioni della situazione..
farò anche finta di meravigliarmi...
ringrazierò..
ma perchè oggi?...

noi ci amiamo sempre...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Premettendo che, un regalo un gesto e quant'altro è simbolo di amore, deve non solo uscire spontaneo e sempre, voi donne cosa apprezzate come regalo? Eliminate le rose rosse e fiori, quelle sono d'obbligo, per me soltanto perchè unisco la donna alla bellezza del fiore del contenuto storico ed antico che unisce appunto il fiore alla donna.
> 
> State pensando ma Clà non sa che regalare? la risposta è si, no. Clà non capisce che deve nascere tutto spontaneo e da se stessi? Clà risponde, e non rompete i maroni e rispondete su. :rotfl:


Io ho sempre apprezzato un biglietto, scritto con il cuore. Sono sempre stati i regali più belli.


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2013)

sincerità, stima, rispetto, passione; un sorriso. niente di tutto ciò è in vendita, nulla può sostituirli.


----------



## pink (14 Febbraio 2013)

apprezzerei moltissimo, un fine settimana in una beauty farm 
No fiori  -  no cioccolatini


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> sincerità, stima, rispetto, passione; un sorriso. niente di tutto ciò è in vendita, nulla può sostituirli.


Oggi sei a 1000 fratè.


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Premettendo che, un regalo un gesto e quant'altro è simbolo di amore, deve non solo uscire spontaneo e sempre, voi donne cosa apprezzate come regalo? Eliminate le rose rosse e fiori, quelle sono d'obbligo, per me soltanto perchè unisco la donna alla bellezza del fiore del contenuto storico ed antico che unisce appunto il fiore alla donna.
> 
> State pensando ma Clà non sa che regalare? la risposta è si, no. Clà non capisce che deve nascere tutto spontaneo e da se stessi? Clà risponde, e non rompete i maroni e rispondete su. :rotfl:


perchè il regalo, un gesto, bisogna farlo a San valentino?
ci sono altri 364 giorni all'anno in cui ti puoi ricordare della persona che ami
per cui perchè ricordarsi un giorno solo?

personalmente non amo le feste comandate

un gesto, un regalo, come dici giustamente tu, deve essere spontaneo, per cui cosa c'è di spontaneo in una festa comandata?

ora mi aspetto una marea di insulti dalle donne


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> perchè il regalo, un gesto, bisogna farlo a San valentino?
> ci sono altri 364 giorni all'anno in cui ti puoi ricordare della persona che ami
> per cui perchè ricordarsi un giorno solo?
> 
> ...


e invece è l'unica risposta sensata che ho letto finora... 
bravo gas


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> perchè il regalo, un gesto, bisogna farlo a San valentino?
> ci sono altri 364 giorni all'anno in cui ti puoi ricordare della persona che ami
> per cui perchè ricordarsi un giorno solo?
> 
> ...


Hai ragione punto.


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

*azzo*

mi aspettavo di peggio :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi sei a 1000 fratè.


Sono empaticamente sopraffatto nell'animo. 
Ogni tanto mi si intenerisce il cuore, gioisco o m'intristisco fanciullescamente. 
Non è per me positivo, cado in una sorta di depressione e bisogno d'amore, tristezza, amarezza, quanto di peggio possa esistere nell'animo di un uomo. Spesso in questi momenti piango per sfogare tutto l'amaro che, inspiegabilmente, ho dentro di me. Vorrei, viceversa, vivere gioiendo delle altrui e delle mie felici emozioni.


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> mi aspettavo di peggio :rotfl:


Il verde è mio,tranquillo sei tu il nuovo Oscuro,io fa un pò saluterò....!


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il verde è mio,tranquillo sei tu il nuovo Oscuro,io fa un pò saluterò....!


sarebbe un onore per me
ma non posso farlo
non supero i 23 cm nemmeno a tirarlo


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> perchè il regalo, un gesto, bisogna farlo a San valentino?
> ci sono altri 364 giorni all'anno in cui ti puoi ricordare della persona che ami
> per cui perchè ricordarsi un giorno solo?
> 
> ...


perché? non credo


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> sarebbe un onore per me
> ma non posso farlo
> non supero i 23 cm nemmeno a tirarlo


Tranquillo,hai le qualita per essere tu il nuovo oscuro.:up:Il mio tempo all'interno di questo sito volge al termine.


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo,hai le qualita per essere tu il nuovo oscuro.:up:Il mio tempo all'interno di questo sito volge al termine.


ma no, non fare così......
il tuo contributo è determinante.....
senza di te il forum non sarebbe più lo stesso.....
come potremmo farcela senza il cazzuto.......

:leccaculo:


----------



## Annuccia (14 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> perchè il regalo, un gesto, bisogna farlo a San valentino?
> ci sono altri 364 giorni all'anno in cui ti puoi ricordare della persona che ami
> per cui perchè ricordarsi un giorno solo?
> 
> ...


ho detto al setssa cosa prima di te leggi....


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ho detto al setssa cosa prima di te leggi....


ma detta da un uomo ha un'altra valenza...


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ho detto al setssa cosa prima di te leggi....


non ho mai detto di essere il primo


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> ma no, non fare così......
> il tuo contributo è determinante.....
> senza di te il forum non sarebbe più lo stesso.....
> come potremmo farcela senza il cazzuto.......
> ...


Vedi gas,nella vita arriva il momento dove si deve necessariamente camminare da soli,a questo forum son legato,ma adesso devo lasciarlo andare per la sua strada,il forum deve crescere,io ho esaurito il mio percorso conoscitivo,bramo nuovi orizzonti,nuove frontiere,percorsi satisfativi!Dopo l'intervento, per oscuro incomincerà una nuova vita,una vita reale con problemi reali,avrò bisogno di tanto tempo per gratificare il mio io,infondo voi di certe dinamiche non ne capite un beneamato CAZZO,ho bisogno di interfacciarmi con persone simili a me,cerca di capire gas....!


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi gas,nella vita arriva il momento dove si deve necessariamente camminare da soli,a questo forum son legato,ma adesso devo lasciarlo andare per la sua strada,il forum deve crescere,io ho esaurito il mio percorso conoscitivo,bramo nuovi orizzonti,nuove frontiere,percorsi satisfativi!Dopo l'intervento, per oscuro incomincerà una nuova vita,una vita reale con problemi reali,avrò bisogno di tanto tempo per gratificare il mio io,infondo voi di certe dinamiche non ne capite un beneamato CAZZO,ho bisogno di interfacciarmi con persone simili a me,cerca di capire gas....!


faccio fatica a capire
forse sono le dimensioni che non mi consentono di illuminarmi
ma se le tue decisioni sono prese, non posso far altro che :umile:


----------



## Annuccia (14 Febbraio 2013)

io intanto mi preparo a fare la faccia stupita.....
mi alleno...
........


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io intanto mi preparo a fare la faccia stupita.....
> mi alleno...
> ........


postala così diamo il nostro contributo


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> faccio fatica a capire
> forse sono le dimensioni che non mi consentono di illuminarmi
> ma se le tue decisioni sono prese, non posso far altro che :umile:


Gas la decisione è presa,raggiungero i campi elisi,ma non ora,non adesso.Prima devo supplire a questa povertà di contenuti,devo curare la vostra preparazione anale,c'è tempo,c'è ancora tempo.


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas la decisione è presa,raggiungero i campi elisi,ma non ora,non adesso.Prima devo supplire a questa povertà di contenuti,devo curare la vostra preparazione anale,c'è tempo,c'è ancora tempo.


la tua biga non è ancora terminata
per cui devi ancora attendere prima di raggiungere i campi elisi :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> la tua biga non è ancora terminata
> per cui devi ancora attendere prima di raggiungere i campi elisi :rotfl:


Gas tu che sei il mio allievo prediletto cerca di andare oltre,percepisco in te la forza,impara a gestirla, ricorda:meglio un culo gelato che un gelato al culo....!


----------



## gas (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas tu che sei il mio allievo prediletto cerca di andare oltre,percepisco in te la forza,impara a gestirla, ricorda:meglio un culo gelato che un gelato al culo....!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Anche se non vale per tutti!


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche se non vale per tutti!


bella firma


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> bella firma


Una firma adeguata.


----------



## Spider (14 Febbraio 2013)

pink ha detto:


> apprezzerei moltissimo, un fine settimana in una beauty farm
> No fiori  -  no cioccolatini


...veramente quella era 
"no fiori ma opere di bene..."


----------



## Eliade (14 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Premettendo che, un regalo un gesto e quant'altro è simbolo di amore, deve non solo uscire spontaneo e sempre, voi donne cosa apprezzate come regalo? Eliminate le rose rosse e fiori, quelle sono d'obbligo, per me soltanto perchè unisco la donna alla bellezza del fiore del contenuto storico ed antico che unisce appunto il fiore alla donna.
> 
> State pensando ma Clà non sa che regalare? la risposta è si, no. Clà non capisce che deve nascere tutto spontaneo e da se stessi? Clà risponde, e non rompete i maroni e rispondete su. :rotfl:


Adoro la cioccolata, quindi una confezione di cioccolata artigianale e mi rendi felice, tipo così: 
Un libro, tranne narrativa pesante e i classici, direi che mi piacciono un po' tutti i generi da stephen king a danielle steel.
Un DVD, mi piacciono i film di avventura, fantasy (il signore degli anelli &Co.), thriller, spionaggio (Il socio &Co).
Gioielli? Si
Adoro le sciarpe, cappelli, foulard, scarpe, penne, peluche, fermagli per capelli, riviste varie.

Insomma, ci sono una marea di cose che mi si potrebbero regalare. 
L'importante è il pensiero comunque...infatti raramente ho ricevuto qualcosa che rientrasse nei miei interessi (il che è un arte), bellissimo regalo lo stesso.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2013)

*Ringrazio tutti*

Peccato però, tutte le risposte hanno dei motivi, tutte sincere tutte giuste. Personalmente mi sono dispiaciuto di alcune, perchè in un forum di tradimento non mi aspettavo quelle risposte, parlo di quelle persone che hanno scritto," un regalo un gesto un fiore fanno sempre piacere ma perchè soltanto a San Valentino?" Pensavo visto che ci troviamo in un forum dove qualcosa dovrebbe diventare palese, che palese non è, cioè far sentire il proprio amore quotidianamente con gesti piccoli o grandi che siano. Sempre personalmente e scusatemi se mi dilungo, da sempre ed in maniere normali o bizzarre ho fatto notare che il mio pensiero è sempre presente per la persona che amo, un biglietto, un fiore, una sorpresa con dei cibi che so piacciono a lei, trarre spunto dai nostri figli per farle dire quanto è importante, quanto mai la ringrazierò di ciò che mi ha donato con loro, insomma personalmente faccio spesso qualcosa per rendere presente la sua importanza per me. Probabilmente chi legge può pensare Clà ci stai a scassare i maroni, e sono sicuro che anche mia moglie lo pensa, questo per dire che perfetto non lo sono e ne sono consapevole. 

Vabbuò intanto ho regalato una borsa che si abbinava ai mezzi stivaletti che IO gli ho comprato la settimana scorsa, 23 rose rosse, ( non domandatemi il perchè del numero 23, mia moglie però lo ha saputo) ed un bracciale visto e piaciuto e comprato. 

Tanto per vantarmi ancora mi dilungo, d'altronde chemmefrega! gli stivaletti li avevamo visti due settimane fa, non li ha comprati perchè gli sembravano eccessivamente costosi, quindi regalati ancor prima di san lavandino. Ohh ho finito di vantarmi.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Premettendo che, un regalo un gesto e quant'altro è simbolo di amore, deve non solo uscire spontaneo e sempre, voi donne cosa apprezzate come regalo? Eliminate le rose rosse e fiori, quelle sono d'obbligo, per me soltanto perchè unisco la donna alla bellezza del fiore del contenuto storico ed antico che unisce appunto il fiore alla donna.
> 
> State pensando ma Clà non sa che regalare? la risposta è si, no. Clà non capisce che deve nascere tutto spontaneo e da se stessi? Clà risponde, e non rompete i maroni e rispondete su. :rotfl:



Premettendo che i fiori recisi non mi piacciono
l'unica volta che li ho accetteti e che mio marito me li ha portati 
è stato il giorno del matrimonio 
rose che con cura poi ho fatto seccare e che tengo ancora sotto vetro dopo 15 anni
va bene qualsiasi cosa 
da un ramo secco trovato per strada e confezionato con cura a qualcosa di più 
è il pensiero che conta ...
anzi direi che apprezzo molto le cose create di proprio pugno piuttosto di andare in 
un negozio e scegliere qualcosa...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho sempre apprezzato un biglietto, scritto con il cuore. Sono sempre stati i regali più belli.


:up:


lui ha detto:


> sincerità, stima, rispetto, passione; un sorriso. niente di tutto ciò è in vendita, nulla può sostituirli.


:up:


gas ha detto:


> perchè il regalo, un gesto, bisogna farlo a San valentino?
> ci sono altri 364 giorni all'anno in cui ti puoi ricordare della persona che ami
> per cui perchè ricordarsi un giorno solo?
> 
> ...


No e perchè? la penso come te. Se poi oltre a ricordarti durante l'anno di me ti ricordi anche a San Valentino mi fai felice....


----------



## Scarlett (14 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Premettendo che, un regalo un gesto e quant'altro è simbolo di amore, deve non solo uscire spontaneo e sempre, voi donne cosa apprezzate come regalo? Eliminate le rose rosse e fiori, quelle sono d'obbligo, per me soltanto perchè unisco la donna alla bellezza del fiore del contenuto storico ed antico che unisce appunto il fiore alla donna.
> 
> State pensando ma Clà non sa che regalare? la risposta è si, no. Clà non capisce che deve nascere tutto spontaneo e da se stessi? Clà risponde, e non rompete i maroni e rispondete su. :rotfl:


Ah dipende dalla capacità d'acquisto!
Direi...un viaggio!! con me sul viaggio come fai, fai bene! :singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> odio la festa di S valentino.
> profondamente.
> 
> perchè devi regalarmi dei fiori, dei cioccolatini o altro oggi?...
> ...


Frequenti i ristoranti sbagliati


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2013)

Un dvd da vedere insieme che lui (lei) regala a lei (lui) del genere che piace a lei (lui) e da vedere senza addormentarsi e cercando di capire perché le (gli) piace davvero, chiedendoglielo e ascoltando con attenzione la risposta.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Febbraio 2013)

Sto topic ha la stessa energia di quello sul calcio...

Peccato che qua non ci si possano piantare le patate. (Cit.)


----------



## Ultimo (15 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> :up:
> ...



:up:

Io non riesco a capire il perchè di questa lamentela che ho letto. E' chiaro che sempre bisogna dare, come è chiaro che se esiste una festa come San Valentino, bisogna festeggiarla, e festeggiarla anche enfatizzando il giorno, altrimenti perchè si chiama festa? 
Siamo insoddisfatti del partner che normalmente non è presente durante l'anno? e che si fa sentire soltanto a San Valentino? Perfetto lamentatevene con il partner parlategli, diteglielo, se non lo fate e nel mentre sorridete al regalo e magari dite pure "ti amo" siete voi stessi responsabili di ciò che al momento è la situazione.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Io non riesco a capire il perchè di questa lamentela che ho letto. E' chiaro che sempre bisogna dare, come è chiaro che se esiste una festa come San Valentino, bisogna festeggiarla, e festeggiarla anche enfatizzando il giorno, altrimenti perchè si chiama festa?
> Siamo insoddisfatti del partner che normalmente non è presente durante l'anno? e che si fa sentire soltanto a San Valentino? Perfetto lamentatevene con il partner parlategli, diteglielo, se non lo fate e nel mentre sorridete al regalo e magari dite pure "ti amo" siete voi stessi responsabili di ciò che al momento è la situazione.


Ok...
Io mi ricordo di lei solo a San Valentino.
Me lo fa notare.

Io...
Ops...hai ragione...
Speta allora che mi dimentichi anche al giorno di San Valentino...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un dvd da vedere insieme che lui (lei) regala a lei (lui) del genere che piace a lei (lui) e da vedere senza addormentarsi e cercando di capire perché le (gli) piace davvero, chiedendoglielo e ascoltando con attenzione la risposta.



Quello che ha fatto ieri sera

Non avrei mai pensato che lei trovasse che il conte fosse un personaggio da commedia di Oscar Wilde...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Io mi ricordo di lei solo a San Valentino.
> Me lo fa notare.
> 
> ...



auahahahahahhahahhahah che stronzo!! auahahahahahaahahahahah bella però! conte sei fantastico!!

Minchia rido ancora mentre scrivo!


----------



## lothar57 (15 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Io mi ricordo di lei solo a San Valentino.
> Me lo fa notare.
> 
> ...



Buongiorno Contin...San Valentino passato Ferrari finito in fretta...Pinot Contiano pure,e anche la''tregua''e'finita.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Contin...San Valentino passato Ferrari finito in fretta...Pinot Contiano pure,e anche la''tregua''e'finita.


Vero oggi è il 15
si riparte per nuovi campionati...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahahahahahhahahhahah che stronzo!! auahahahahahaahahahahah bella però! conte sei fantastico!!
> 
> Minchia rido ancora mentre scrivo!


Sai una volta da fidanzati eravamo a passeggio...
Arriva un cane a ringhiare...
E senti la voce di un contadino che dice..." Ma mollagli un calcio!".

E io...
A chi?
Al can o ala dona?


----------



## lothar57 (15 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero oggi è il 15
> si riparte per nuovi campionati...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



infatti..la prossima''partita''la gioco lunedi pomeriggio a Imola...campo neutro......


----------



## Ultimo (15 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una volta da fidanzati eravamo a passeggio...
> Arriva un cane a ringhiare...
> E senti la voce di un contadino che dice..." Ma mollagli un calcio!".
> 
> ...


 







































































A tutti e due no?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti..la prossima''partita''la gioco lunedi pomeriggio a Imola...campo neutro......


Ocio che lunedì si ricorda il Beato Angelico, ossia Giovanni da Fiesole.
E i diavolacci stan accuorti...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A tutti e due no?


Perchè non sai questa...
Lei è fuori dalla finestra al piano terra
vestitino corto e culo spinto in fuori

io da dentro le faccio, vieni dentro che c'è il cane del vicino che sta arrivando...

Lei mi fa...
Non ci casco mi stai pigliando per il culo...

E io...
Si hai ragione cara...

Parte un urlo incredibile...
aveva il cane che aveva infilato il muso
fra le sue cosce...

Ahahahahaahahahah
come urlava....

E poi come si è incazzata
perchè io non avrei usato il tono giusto per avvisarla
che se avessi usato il tono giusto
mi dava retta eh?

Visto come sono?
Se almeno si fosse voltata avrebbe visto il cagnaccio nero arrivare no?

Invece no....

Visto?


----------



## lothar57 (15 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ocio che lunedì si ricorda il Beato Angelico, ossia Giovanni da Fiesole.
> E i diavolacci stan accuorti...



ma sono sotto la protezione del Dievol2(non si scrive Diavel come la Ducati che la lingua la dovrebbe conoscere...ha battezzato una moto)di paese..mi ha appena salutato....
 e la ''fagiana''ho capito che e'peggio di me..quindi..............


----------



## Ultimo (15 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè non sai questa...
> Lei è fuori dalla finestra al piano terra
> vestitino corto e culo spinto in fuori
> 
> ...


auahahhaahhhaahhahaaahahahahaahaha 

Sei incredibileee!!


----------



## stellina (17 Febbraio 2013)

oramai è passato san valentino...
per me non è necessario il regalo, so che le persone che mi circondano non sono ferrate con date e ricorrenze e so che mi piacciono più i regali nei giorni "non ricorrenza" ma..... 
stranamente quest'anno le persone che mi circondano si sono ricordate che il 14 era san valentino, me lo hanno comunicato e bon. niente regalo, niente auguri...solo una presa di consapevolezza: ma lo sai che è san valentino? 
vabbè dai poteva andare peggio...
almeno io me ne sono ricordata e ho fatto ho fatto gli auguri a tutte le persone che amo...


----------



## Innominata (19 Febbraio 2013)

A me ha regalato FINALMENTE la ciambella del water che si era rotta. E meno male, perché erano settimane, e volevo proprio vedere quando si sarebbe deciso.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> A me ha regalato FINALMENTE la ciambella del water che si era rotta. E meno male, perché erano settimane, e volevo proprio vedere quando si sarebbe deciso.


auhahaahahahahahahahhhahahaah

Domanda, l'ha montata lui? 

Domando sai perchè? perchè un conto è comprarla, un'altro è montarla. E quando?


----------



## Innominata (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auhahaahahahahahahahhhahahaah
> 
> Domanda, l'ha montata lui?
> 
> Domando sai perchè? perchè un conto è comprarla, un'altro è montarla. E quando?


Per il momento sta ancora nell'imballaggio(l'ho scartato per vederlo comunque), ma quello che conta, si sa, è il pensiero!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Per il momento sta ancora nell'imballaggio(l'ho scartato per vederlo comunque), ma quello che conta, si sa, è il pensiero!


Madòò mi credi che sto ridendo... 

Sono sicuro che il perchè è ovvio. 

Noi uomini non ci smentiamo mai!


----------

